# True Story



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

When I was younger I had a Tortoise and I named him Sabastian Coe and he ran away!!!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

how does a Tortoise run away  lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

if you live in MAGIKS world, then anything is possible,


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Did anyone wondered - WHY poor thing run away?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wouldnt you run away if you belonged to magik,


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

once again you're picking on this young shy innocent boy! You should be ashamed! I loved that tortoise!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

he didnt run he put wheels on the bottom and rolled it down the hill really )


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

if the truth be known, the tortoise made hes own set of wheels to go at the bottom so he could take of faster.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

or should i say, EXCAPE


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

this is bullying!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

hehehehe.

now u know magik, them days you thought your tortoise was of hybanating in the garden, he wasnt, he was making a 4 x 4 as a getaway.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

loe said:


> hehehehe.
> 
> now u know magik, them days you thought your tortoise was of hybanating in the garden, he wasnt, he was making a 4 x 4 as a getaway.


hee hee he, thats good,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

bullying me again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

carol said:


> he didnt run he put wheels on the bottom and rolled it down the hill really )


hillarious!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

loe said:


> or should i say, EXCAPE


I just pictured: wheeled tortoise Sebastian escaping from Magik!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wouldnt you run away if you belonged to magik,


DID YOU TOO?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

loe said:


> hehehehe.
> 
> now u know magik, them days you thought your tortoise was of hybanating in the garden, he wasnt, he was making a 4 x 4 as a getaway.


brilliant!
LOE!!! YOU MUST COME TO THE MEET UP!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Elena said:


> DID YOU TOO?!


yes i did, took me a while to get out the boot,


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

We have not seen Denise for a while.......


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

this thread is hilarious.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I like it great pic lmao


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well done T..JAY, thats a good one,


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

lol t-jay thats briliant haha


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

you sick b*stards!!! laughing at my misfortune...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

T--jay said:


> couldn't resist
> 
> soz magik


Mistake - he had 4x4!!!


----------



## Tayybear (Feb 15, 2008)

HELLO!
magik is right, tortoises DO run away.

Our old tortoise Toby who was a bowsprit tortoise ran away when i was younger.
We only turned for 2 minutes and we seen him running down the drive way!
we got him back but the next day he had dug a whole under the grass patch and ended up in the neighbours garden!
we left him cuz we thought he would come back.
then the neighbours seen him dig another whole and toddle down the road quickly.


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi soz bout ur tortoise we had a tortoise a few months ago but we sold him 4 space - Really our tortoise was quiite fast what type was he????????/


----------



## blackforce247 (May 9, 2008)

it didnt run away he just DISSAPEARED magicly and post it here so we can laugh it up lol


----------



## TurtleSale (Jul 30, 2008)

when i was younger i had a red ear slider and set him down outside while cleaning his tank and he "ran" away on me.. i just got my last turtle from Seltrut Inc. Turtles, Land Turtles, Tortoises and Supplies you should go and check them out!


----------

